# Ardecie Pw



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

My missus runs a charity shop & this came in with a bunch of other junk.

All google comes up with is a load of family trees for the name & no watch related info whatsoever.

Any help with history etc would be appreciated.

Watch dimensions are dia-51mm thickness-16.4mm.

Case is brass plated. Winds at the crown & the crown is spring loaded & can be depressed to set the hands. On this one depressing the crown doesn't engage the gears necessary to achieve this.

Watch is a runner (full 24 hrs so far) time keeping unknown. Going to let it run right down & then give it a wind when the hands are indicating the correct time & see.



















Got one of the loudest ticks I've ever heard.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Smiths Empire with the exact same movement but states Made in GB. Although possibly only assembled in GB.

This was a mass produced watch movement after the war and probably bought by many companies and cased under their own name.

A journey mans watch which was not expensive but filled a niche in the market when money and materials were tight.


----------

